# Oh, No! They Didn't?!!!!



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

I spend a lot of time outside with my dogs. I work outside and they follow me every step. I've been busy this week doing Christmas shopping and have been gone a lot more than usual. Only three days without so much together time should be okay, right? Wrong! I came home to this today. Right in the center of my front yard!

Look at Ranger in the last picture. Trying to look innocent!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow! Those are some holes.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

They did


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Maybe you should just plant a tree since they have helped you with the hole.


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

You know I think that if I were in your shoes I would be too impressed to be mad. Those are some mighty big holes.


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

And just in one day! I had a perfectly well manicured yard when I left. I still can't believe it. At least it's dark now. I don't have to look at it again until in the morning.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

The yard in our dog run looks just like that!!!! Good job guys.......


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

oh my goodness those are some big holes! wowie 

im sure they had a hell of a time digging those babies. my girl would have loved to assisted with that!...but your poor yard :doh:


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh wow! Good jobs guys! I remember catching (my) Ranger and his friend outside with a big hole...they both felt shame and were too cute to get mad at. Silly silly boys.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I am laughing, laughing, laughing thanking goodness it isnt my yard....they were just having a good time.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

ZeppGold said:


> Maybe you should just plant a tree since they have helped you with the hole.


Excellent idea! Can I borrow them to help us plant several trees? I'm really impressed by their workmanship.


----------



## amazingjs89 (Dec 9, 2010)

Dang man! That's some might fine diggin'! Haha


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

looks like maybe for Christmas tey wanted to get you a redesign of the yard. Maybe they are letting you know this is a good spot for a pool. : )


----------



## mdfraser (Dec 7, 2010)

Well, at least you have a little less mowing next spring/summer.


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, they can dig, that's for sure. Those look like meteorite craters!


----------



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry but I can't help but laugh . In puppy class yesterday our trainer said be paitent with your dogs at this time as ther normal routine will probally be messed up with the busy holiday season if they have bad behiavor or have an accident don't be to hard. She didn't say anything about digging craters in the front yard though LOL. I let Cash out to go potty went to grab my boots and just like that he was head to toe mud! They can get alot done in a very short time especaily when there is two at it LOL. I agree with an above post. You should plant a tree there all the hard work is already done :doh:


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

West said:


> Oh, they can dig, that's for sure. Those look like meteorite craters!


I was thinking it looked liked the moon!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I third the tree idea! And then you will always think of it when you look at the tree 

I must also add that I am very impressed at how far they got! I wonder what they were thinking when they were digging?  Dogs make me smile!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I third the tree idea! It will always remind you of the 'incident' whenever you look out and see that tree! 

I must also say that I am impressed with how much digging they got done in that timeframe! I wonder what was going through their doggy brains at the time? Gotta love these goldens!


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

Kally76 said:


> I spend a lot of time outside with my dogs. I work outside and they follow me every step. I've been busy this week doing Christmas shopping and have been gone a lot more than usual. Only three days without so much together time should be okay, right? Wrong! I came home to this today. Right in the center of my front yard!
> 
> Look at Ranger in the last picture. Trying to look innocent!


 
That is like my backyard! But I have 3 dogs digging for gophers. Im not sure what is worse the gopher or the dogs. 

Part of my backyard is still muddy from rain we had a week ago. Im looking forward to spring and getting a lawn back in. :crossfing


----------

